# Some kind of bruising on his lower beak (First time Cockatiel owner)



## Sarixo (Dec 19, 2018)

Chiki is about 1 year and 2 months old. A couple of days ago I noticed something that resembled and felt like a skin crust on his lower beak. It was a dark color. But he acted perfectly normal, always playing, singing, he looooves scritches, especially underneath his beak and he didn't mind me touching that spot. So I just assumed something got stuck there but I didn't try to take it off. 

About 3 days passed and the dark layer of that spot peeled off and now it's this weird reddish coloration. Again he is acting perfectly normal and he even lets me touch his beak and that spot. It feels a little rough and dry. Should I be worried? He has a big enough cage and he is often out of it, he eats regularly (seed mixture, fruits and veggies, fresh leaves), the rest of his beak looks normal. He is currently molting.ied:


----------



## Allison (Jun 12, 2018)

It looks like a scab and a collection of blood from the picture. Maybe he fell in the cage and injured the under side of his beak. As long as he doesn't start bleeding and it doesn't hurt to the touch, I would guess that it should heal on its own. 

It doesn't look like a parasite infected it or that the wound is infected which would both be causes of concern. So I am guessing it would eventually heal on its own. I know their beak does naturally peel. Of course it would be better to take him to a vet and have the vet look at it. Maybe somebody else on here knows more but that is what I think. I hope that helped. Good luck!!


This website has a list of different causes of discoloration in a bird's beak. I think your cockatiel just has a bruise but a vet would be able to tell you if it is something more serious like disease or mite infection. 
https://www.beautyofbirds.com/beakdeformities.html


----------

